# 5 week old male...help me pick a name?



## Tibbs87

So in addition to the two guys I already have (in my signature below), I just rescued a 5-week old boy. He was going to be a feeder, but was way too calm and friendly for me to let that happen, so I brought him home with me. He doesn't scamper much (yet?) and even fell asleep in my hand when I brought him home (see below). He's in his own cage until he settles in and then introductions will be in order! Help me pick a name?

P.S. - the one thing I did notice is that sometimes when he's sitting in place, his head will lull very slightly from side-to-side. Is that normal? It doesn't seem to be a balance issue or cognitive issue at all, since he is curious, seems to love being held, is able to nudge my hand out of the way and has started exploring a little bit.







Hangin out on my lap.







Making his way up to my stomach and (eventually) to my shoulder.







Enjoying the view from his new perch.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content







He seemed unsure at first, but after a few strokes on the head/snout, he fell asleep!


----------



## meekosan

I suck and am completely unoriginal with names. My girls are named after my favorite female TV characters after all!!

Maybe 'Scotch', short for Butterscotch? That's what his color reminds me of.


----------



## Tibbs87

meekosan said:


> Maybe 'Scotch', short for Butterscotch? That's what his color reminds me of.


 Yeah I see what you mean. It also reminds me of a wheat field. That was one of the things about him that caught my eye is that golden color!


----------



## meekosan

Heh, I was just thinking, in going wiht your other names that appear to be more 'macho' than 'cutesy', Scotch can refer to the alcohol rather than the candy....


----------



## Tibbs87

meekosan said:


> Heh, I was just thinking, in going wiht your other names that appear to be more 'macho' than 'cutesy', Scotch can refer to the alcohol rather than the candy....


 Hah. Macho. That's a good one.


----------



## Tibbs87

Quick question: after a couple of weeks in his own cage, is it safe to put this 5-week-old in a cage with a 4-month-old and 8-month-old? The staff at the exotic pet store seemed to think so, but he's tiny and what would happen if that ganged up on him?


----------



## meekosan

Based on what I've read around so far, I think supervising play time with all of them to introduce each other might be worth trying first. If they don't attack him in play time, maybe slowly introduce him to them inside the cage after a few times out for short periods? I'm not sure


----------



## BigBen

At five weeks, I'd think he'd still be young enough to arouse their protective instincts. The problems are likely to come later, when he hits his hormonal phase, or at least that's what I gather from reading and people's posts. If they get used to him now, they're more likely to tolerate him when he gets bratty, no? (Listen to this noob talk as though he knows what he's saying!) 

Anyway, since fools rush in where angels fear to tread, I'd probably just introduce him now and see what happens.

Good luck!



P.S.--Can't think of a decent name to save my life!


----------



## Tibbs87

BigBen said:


> At five weeks, I'd think he'd still be young enough to arouse their protective instincts. The problems are likely to come later, when he hits his hormonal phase, or at least that's what I gather from reading and people's posts. If they get used to him now, they're more likely to tolerate him when he gets bratty, no? (Listen to this noob talk as though he knows what he's saying!)
> 
> Anyway, since fools rush in where angels fear to tread, I'd probably just introduce him now and see what happens.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> P.S.--Can't think of a decent name to save my life!


 Thanks, BigBen. It does seem like now is the best time to do an introduction. Gus will be happy, since he becomes the "middle child". Bernie will get to be bros with Gus and uncle to the new guy (I'm thinking "Rusty" is an appropriate name).


----------



## Tibbs87

meekosan said:


> Based on what I've read around so far, I think supervising play time with all of them to introduce each other might be worth trying first. If they don't attack him in play time, maybe slowly introduce him to them inside the cage after a few times out for short periods? I'm not sure


 That's basically what I've been reading actually, so that was an excellent guess!


----------



## CarolineRose

I agree with BigBen that they should be fine. He will still be a baby and won't pose a threat to dominance, which is where most of the aggression comes from in male rats.

Now I guess I cheaped out with the names (I'm terrible with boy names,) and went to a website that finds names based on the names of the siblings. Here's what I've found: Miles, Milo, Otto, Anders, Liam (I love this name for any species  ), Rowan, Roman, Felix, Bruce, Joel, Tony, Finn, Nathan, Drew, Jonah.... ok I think that's enough.

Oh and he is one adorable baby boy


----------



## Tibbs87

CarolineRose said:


> I agree with BigBen that they should be fine. He will still be a baby and won't pose a threat to dominance, which is where most of the aggression comes from in male rats.
> 
> Now I guess I cheaped out with the names (I'm terrible with boy names,) and went to a website that finds names based on the names of the siblings. Here's what I've found: Miles, Milo, Otto, Anders, Liam (I love this name for any species  ), Rowan, Roman, Felix, Bruce, Joel, Tony, Finn, Nathan, Drew, Jonah.... ok I think that's enough.
> 
> Oh and he is one adorable baby boy


 Thanks! He's getting used to me very quickly, partly a product of his age no doubt. I decided that Rusty is a name that sounds fitting, given is color and mellow attitude. Felix would be a close second, I actually had thought of that. He's currently trying to remove the space bar from my laptop, with no success. Adorable.


----------



## Tibbs87

One more 8)


----------



## CarolineRose

Awe, I forgot how little they used to be. Simply precious ♥


----------



## Tibbs87

Tibbs87 said:


> ...Felix would be a close second, I actually had thought of that...


 "Hadn't" would be the word I meant to use there...


----------



## HighwayStar

What color are his eyes? I can't tell from the picture. But if they are red or pink that could explain the swaying. They don't have eyesight as good as regular rats so they sway to add motion to their vision. I have a little ruby eyed girl who sways. By the way, he is adorable.


----------



## Tibbs87

HighwayStar said:


> What color are his eyes? I can't tell from the picture. But if they are red or pink that could explain the swaying. They don't have eyesight as good as regular rats so they sway to add motion to their vision. I have a little ruby eyed girl who sways. By the way, he is adorable.


 Interesting. Well, his eyes are black...but maybe because he's young still, his vision is still developing? Completely spitballing on that though. He is pretty adorable, isn't he? I think so, too!


----------



## Tibbs87

So is it normal for my other two guys to be a little skiddish? I imagine they can smell and hear the new little boy, but can't see him. It seems to have them on eedge. Is that possible?


----------



## BigBen

You could try putting their cages near enough that they can see and smell one another, but not fight through the bars. They could begin their introduction that way. If the original rats show signs of aggression (esp. puffing up or trying to get at him through the bars), that would give you an indication of how it's likely to go. Or if they look interested and friendly, likewise.


----------



## Tibbs87

BigBen said:


> You could try putting their cages near enough that they can see and smell one another, but not fight through the bars. They could begin their introduction that way. If the original rats show signs of aggression (esp. puffing up or trying to get at him through the bars), that would give you an indication of how it's likely to go. Or if they look interested and friendly, likewise.


 They definitely look friendly so far. I think I might also consider moving his cage to another room since he is technically in QT and having them share the same airspace is probably a bad move on my part. For now, here are a couple more pictures I took. I can't resist putting them up here! The first one is of him hanging out in my sleeve.


----------



## CarolineRose

Oh, there's a baby rat in a sleeve and a baby rat sleeping in a hand... ok.
Now please have a bucket of water ready as I'm about to faint from the cuteness♥


----------



## Tibbs87

CarolineRose said:


> Oh, there's a baby rat in a sleeve and a baby rat sleeping in a hand... ok.
> Now please have a bucket of water ready as I'm about to faint from the cuteness♥


 Haha! Bucket of water is at the ready...you still need it or are you good?  He's such a happy, friendly and calm little guy, I can't get over it!


----------



## BigBen

All right, all right! No need to be worrying about quarantine, just hand that ratty over right now, mister, and there'll be no trouble. Or do I have to put on my rat-napping outfit and buy a ticket to Austin? <evil laugh>


----------



## Tibbs87

BigBen said:


> All right, all right! No need to be worrying about quarantine, just hand that ratty over right now, mister, and there'll be no trouble. Or do I have to put on my rat-napping outfit and buy a ticket to Austin? <evil laugh>


 I've heard of cat naps, but never rat naps...but you ain't seen nothin' til you've seen an elephant fly (cue Dumbo scene). Oh, you don't want the little dude...he's just a little in-bred feeder...nothing to see here.


----------



## leperdbunny

omg that nap face is sooo adorable!!


----------



## Tibbs87

leperdbunny said:


> omg that nap face is sooo adorable!!


 He looks quite content, doesn't he?


----------



## binkyhoo

So the name is Rusty? Lotsa cuteness. Bernie,Gus and Rusty. It has a ring to it? Eh?


----------



## Tibbs87

binkyhoo said:


> So the name is Rusty? Lotsa cuteness. Bernie,Gus and Rusty. It has a ring to it? Eh?


 It does! They are the trifecta. Bernie is the eldest at 8 months old. No longer a teenager and having earned my trust, he is given the privelege of roaming free in my apartment. Gus is the wily teenager who is slowly learning from Bernie's experience while simultaneously attempting to prove his dominance, much to Bernie's chagrin. Rusty is the youngest, the most trusting and the calmest (except when food is involved). He prefers to just hang out on my lap or in my sleeve and take a nap...but will occasionally want to wriggle free to explore the couch. I've decided to wait a minimum of two weeks before beginning introductions and then at least another week before considering integrating them all into the one cage (which is rated to hold 4 rats total).


----------



## BigBen

Tibbs87 said:


> I've heard of cat naps, but never rat naps...but you ain't seen nothin' til you've seen an elephant fly (cue Dumbo scene). Oh, you don't want the little dude...he's just a little in-bred feeder...nothing to see here.


Too late, I saw those photos! <irons rat-napping outfit>


----------



## Tibbs87

BigBen said:


> Too late, I saw those photos!


 did not know rat-nappers were so concerned about the wrinkles in their outfits!


----------



## BigBen

Gotta look your best, even when sneaking around in the dark! (Now where did I put that plane ticket?)


----------



## Tibbs87

BigBen said:


> Gotta look your best, even when sneaking around in the dark! (Now where did I put that plane ticket?)


 you'd leave the snow in Mid-Hudson Valley for the balmy 60-degree weather here? You really are crazy!


----------



## BigBen

Tibbs87 said:


> you'd leave the snow in Mid-Hudson Valley for the balmy 60-degree weather here? You really are crazy!


I know. It was six degrees this morning, with a wind chill of minus twenty. Gotta love it--not!


----------



## Tibbs87

BigBen said:


> I know. It was six degrees this morning, with a wind chill of minus twenty. Gotta love it--not!


 I remember those days...


----------



## CarolineRose

BigBen said:


> I know. It was six degrees this morning, with a wind chill of minus twenty. Gotta love it--not!


I know! My pellet stove ran out sometime last night, I woke up and my house was 52 degrees (I normally keep my house a cozy 74 in the Winter... yes I'm that pathetic), my girls had formed a tightly wrapped ball inside a bed filled with shredded paper towels and a hammock on top (<--- I'm at a loss at how they managed that one... magic is highly suspected.) They looked like zombies rising from the grave when they came out haha!
I took them out to my car until the house warmed up and in that 30 minutes they managed to chew a good 2 inch hole in my registration (I keep it under my passenger seat... face palm) At least now I get to tell the next cop that pulls me over that rats had lied on, chewed, and peed(not really) on the paper he's holding.


----------



## Tibbs87

CarolineRose said:


> I know! My pellet stove ran out sometime last night, I woke up and my house was 52 degrees (I normally keep my house a cozy 74 in the Winter... yes I'm that pathetic), my girls had formed a tightly wrapped ball inside a bed filled with shredded paper towels and a hammock on top (<--- I'm at a loss at how they managed that one... magic is highly suspected.) They looked like zombies rising from the grave when they came out haha!
> I took them out to my car until the house warmed up and in that 30 minutes they managed to chew a good 2 inch hole in my registration (I keep it under my passenger seat... face palm) At least now I get to tell the next cop that pulls me over that rats had lied on, chewed, and peed(not really) on the paper he's holding.


 Hahahahahaha!!! Had to type out my emotional reaction to that. That's hilarious. My rats chewed their last hammock to the point where it was just a clump of felt. They have a new one now which I made from an old pair of jeans. They seem to like it almost as much as their pod.


----------



## BigBen

CarolineRose said:


> I know! My pellet stove ran out sometime last night, I woke up and my house was 52 degrees (I normally keep my house a cozy 74 in the Winter... yes I'm that pathetic), my girls had formed a tightly wrapped ball inside a bed filled with shredded paper towels and a hammock on top (<--- I'm at a loss at how they managed that one... magic is highly suspected.) They looked like zombies rising from the grave when they came out haha!
> I took them out to my car until the house warmed up and in that 30 minutes they managed to chew a good 2 inch hole in my registration (I keep it under my passenger seat... face palm) At least now I get to tell the next cop that pulls me over that rats had lied on, chewed, and peed(not really) on the paper he's holding.


You had me in hysterics with this one. I can only imagine the officer's face when you tell him that. ROTFLMAO!


----------



## Tibbs87

Just discovered that Rusty likes to wrestle my hand. My other rats don't that, really...must be something the youngsters do! So basically he'll dart around the cage, I'll "attack" him with my hand and he'll fall on his back, grab my thumb and lick and gently gnaw on it while I shake him around a little. He loves it! I'll try and get a picture or video if I can...


----------



## CarolineRose

Tibbs87 said:


> Just discovered that Rusty likes to wrestle my hand. My other rats don't that, really...must be something the youngsters do! So basically he'll dart around the cage, I'll "attack" him with my hand and he'll fall on his back, grab my thumb and lick and gently gnaw on it while I shake him around a little. He loves it! I'll try and get a picture or video if I can...


My Willow loves to play wrestle too! Just remember to let him win every once in a while to keep his spirits up, men are very sensitive that way


----------



## Tibbs87

CarolineRose said:


> My Willow loves to play wrestle too! Just remember to let him win every once in a while to keep his spirits up, men are very sensitive that way


 uh-huh.


----------

